# curry?



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I know this seems like a no brainer, but whenever I eat curry I might burp for a while but it never causes me to cramp up or get nauseated. Quite the opposite happens, actually. I get hungry again a few hours later. The next day I'm fine, too.I think it's the ginger. Anyone deal especially well w/ curry?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Heather Von Vorous says curry is okay with safe foods (..). I however can't handle it at all. I can eat it fine but the next day I get belly burn and curry poops







Not much fun so I avoid it but if it doesn't bother you, go for it!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

So I think curry can actually help break a "bad stomach week" for me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool! That's great! Stick with it then and hopefully you'll keep feeling good


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi! totally agree with that, i was wary of having curry, but my mates were going out for one and i really wanted to go. so i did and ate and the next day my stomach was lovely! no D, no cramps no nothing! wierd ay?!! xXx


----------



## 16096 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi, I grew up eating curry. Find out the recipe. Its probably one of the ingredients used. Could be Ginger & or Turmeric.Kartheg.


----------



## ibsick123 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've also noticed that my symptoms all but disappear after eating curry, which is very surprising considering it contains so many things that my body doesn't like - corn starch, msg, spices, and sometimes milk.I also started recently on antibiotics; my doctor thinks I may have Small Bowel Bacterial Overgrowth. Some say that bacterial overgrowth is a likely cause of many cases of IBS. It's starting to make sense. Apparently turmeric is a natural antibiotic...


----------



## 14108 (Feb 9, 2006)

So glad to hear this...I was actually just wondering the same thing myself and then stumbled upon these posts. I wanted to make a vegetable curry for dinner next week!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i used to love indian food, if i eat them now i get a right dose of the green apple splatters


----------



## ibsick123 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think I should clarify... The msg in most curry mixes normally would cause diarrhea for me too, but I take lactaid to prevent that. (I think I'll post separately on the msg issue. I have a lot to say.)


----------



## 14804 (Apr 7, 2006)

Tumeric is a natural anti-inflammatory. I have no problems eating curry at all.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I surprised myself when I recently travelled to Thailand (about 3 weeks ago)...when I tried out a sample of some extremely hot curries (although I didn't eat the whole thing). My stomach held up really well (until the last day)...I've never really particularly liked eating curries to be honest. I don't mind the odd Korma! My favourite is thai green curry..I love making it at home so I can decide on the hotness!!!!


----------

